# can goats eat chocolate?



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I got a recipe off the internet for chocolate cookies. They look wonderful, except, they taste awful! lol. The recipe called for salt and baking soda (yes, soda), since I always follow directions, I used both. They taste kinda salty. Just terrible! :veryangry: 

So, if I can feed them to the goats...it won't be a total waste...if not I'll just toss them. :doh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Interesting. I don't think a cookie or two would hurt them, but I'd probably just throw them out to be safe.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, I thought so too. Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Chocolat eis not good for dogs to eat; not sure of how a goat would handle it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I personally wouldn't risk it, but who knows... :shrug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Interesting question. :chin: I never thought about that before!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I sure hope not!!! my doe billy LOVES almond joys. Its not a every day thing, maybe one or 2 a month.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Really! lol, I actually remember now that cows can eat it. A few years ago there was an article about one of the candy companies was selling "old" chocolate to dairies and it increased their milk production.


----------



## rudy_and_radar (Dec 17, 2011)

Di said:


> Really! lol, I actually remember now that cows can eat it. A few years ago there was an article about one of the candy companies was selling "old" chocolate to dairies and it increased their milk production.


Ok, sorry, but I have to say it....."Is that how they get chocolate milk?" 
:greengrin:


----------

